# Clem`s Cars



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is my first attempt to do my own two tone paint jobs and I used 2 bodies from BUTCHES RESINS, a set of almost twins except that 1 is stock and the other has wheel well openings enlarged. I had a blast and I really enjoyed reading and learning from all the OLD PROS here on HT. thanks guys. Next up is installing windshields. 

P.S. i tried to pose them to hide the blems :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Clem nice job bro!!!!

I Like butchie's bodies. I just did one of his 80 mailbu's up and will be posting a pic when I get it finished up.

Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's a sweet, classic two tone. Fits great on those cars, well chosen!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow! Those two tones look very crisp. Nice job!

We get to see the Willys too?


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys I`ll post the willys later Bill the gray primer one is a work in progress and Im still considering which color to use.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

They look like '56 Mercurys !Pretty cool! How about the '41 Willys in the background?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks Good Clem :thumbsup: nice choice of Body style


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool. Looks like a stock version and a racing version sitting there!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Clem, Great looking Mercury's! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, very nice work indeed!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool cars Clem!!! ... Strip & street versions...:thumbsup::thumbsup: I could suggest a color  but any color should look good on a Willys, jus sayn... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice pair of almost twins...those look like lots of fun to run!

Bob...joining the Willys wait also...zilla


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Willys*

I appreciate the positive feedback from my fellow HT`ers regarding the Mercs. The call for the Willys will not go unheard as soon as I have some more time in on them I will post them up here :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Bob'll probably want ya to paint the Willys red...

...and Randy only stocks yellow...

fortunately every one knows it has to be green! :tongue:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Painting*

Well Bill I guess a RATROD could b a little of each :freak:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Color*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool cars Clem!!! ... Strip & street versions...:thumbsup::thumbsup: I could suggest a color  but any color should look good on a Willys, jus sayn... RM


Ok go ahead now I gotta hear it :dude:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Willys #1*

Here is my long wheelbase, rattle can Willys Gasser using Duplicolor metalic black I had planned on doing some changes but now Im thinking of leaving it alone.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*the MERC twins start to finish*

here are the various stages of paint on the Mercs. :wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looking GOOD!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Knowing when to walk away is always a challenge Clem...

hahahahahaha....welcome to the dilemma!


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*In loving memory*

Well maybe Im over acting a bit but FORDCOWBOY sent me some awesome thunderbolt hood scoops and I put one on a Mustang to remember my old 1/1 1966 Mustang fastback of my youth which had a fiberglass T-bolt style hood on it and was always in grey primer as I could never afford a paint job. I really loved that car.
Thanks Lendell :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nuttin wrong wit primer...*

Every collection should have a good example or more... of well done primered cars like this Clem. Didn't matter to me when I had my 1:1 in my youth. Back in the day, some of the hottest rides in town were primer coated without a drop of finished color. My 1st 2 cars didn't have primer, but they did have a couple dents. My soultion?... _Wax the dents_. I still loved 'em despite their boo-boos.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Clem, thanks for sharing the pix of your cars(awesome) and a little of your 1:1 car history. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: The ' 50's Merc's & Mustangs rock !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Clem, contact Tom Stumph.

He may still have Dash replicas of Aurora's Supermodfied...

... while it has a few holes to fill (depending on how you configure it) you get the pipes and nerf bars, crash bars, driver, roll cage, and a giant wing from a Teradactyl.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

OK cool ty Bill WING FROM A WHAT haha funny


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

i like the mustang and the other cars to . great job fcb


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great little how to. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Cobra`s*

Here are 2 cobras I used to salvage each other by swapping grills and took the JL windshield to replace the missing one on the Aurora, then gave the JL a water bottle windshield and fresh paint.


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*69 NASCAR Torino Cobra*

Here is a kit I got off ho-scale-models on EBAY. It came molded in blue with 3 sheets of decals which I was happy to see as I destroyed a few. I primed the hood, trunk and top then sprayed the gold and black applied the decals then shot 2 coats of clear on the entire car.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

She's a really sweetie there Clem :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice work! I've wanted to do a Pearson Torino for a while now!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool work on the East Tennessee Motor Company No.17 Ford Torino, jus sayn!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Always enjoy seeing multicolors on race car...RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Very cool, Clem!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice work. Looks great!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET CAR !!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great Car Clem...*

Love the color/livery choice and the wheels... nice tidy package! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks guys, Yeah I forgot to mention those MEV wheels. On all the pics of the Pearson Torino that I have seen the wheels are gold like the top but i really didnt wanna paint the wheels.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice work on the Pearson Torino. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

clemedc you did a Fantastic job on your Torino!!

Just saw a super clean blue one at our local Gretna Days Car Show Sunday.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...0FD611965523C0C238880FD6119&first=0&FORM=LKVR

Bob...She was just Seventeen...zilla


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

haha yes a good ole song there Bob, and thanks


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Vitamin C 1970 Roadrunner*

Here is a MEV 70 Roadrunner with the Vitamin C paint.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice looking RR! You have to hand it to MEV, for making all the bodies he does. He does have an extensive catalog of body styles. Vitamin C works for me!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Getting the urge for some OJ, Great looking Roadrunner. ..RL


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

loving that torino clem...nicely done


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*1956 ford*

Here is another Butches Resins car and one of my favorite a 1956 ford that I painted to match my Dads old car.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I love a two tone 50's tank!! Sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh Clem, that's awesome, and one of MY Favorite Cars too ! My Dad bought a '56 Fairlane NEW, and that's the very first car I ever rode in, when they took me home from the hospital after being born in '58. 
BTW- my Dad's was Blue and White also :thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks guys for the compliments, I was born in 63 my Dad bought his in 1957 Im not sure but I could have rode home in it too LOL. I dont actually remember the car but I had some old black n white pics which I caint find anymore Ill have to ask MOM.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

She's a beauty Clem!! I seriously have to find the funds for a few of these bodies. Hopefully in Sept. I can think about it.. Beautiful job on the paint!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

She is a BEAUTY!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's some cool trim, Clem... I likes them 2 toners... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Clem,

Your newest blue & white is a real neat 2-tone sloter!

Bob...looks like it would be real fun to run...zilla


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*My Track*

Here is a lil video of my track :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great job with the vids Clem...*

Nice cars, smooth track, that's all ya need. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice 56 Ford & Cool videos! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*My track new link*

I changed the link to my track video because the photobucket link showed all my photobucket folders and I couldnt figure out how to just show the video so here it is on YouTube SORRY FOLKS  :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice layout!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I hear you on the PB link going bonkers! It used to be if you put pix or a vid in it's own album it would be isolated from the rest of your stuff. Last time I tried that, the link somehow made itself into a slideshow and all my albums showed up. It wasn't a huge thing as it's all just slot cars, but it was in a message this happened and once it's sent, there's no editing.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

YouTube vid plays a lot better on my old-timey laptop with its extremely limited graphics capability. Sure is fun to watch. Your track is very cool. Lots of neat little touches show through that say it's a driver's track. Seems to have a pretty good rhythm to it, too, judging by the sweet sound of that pancake hummin' along. Love the Aurora speed corners, too! Great stuff, Clem. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Rolls


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Hot rods*

here are 3 custom Hot Rods I have been building this summer. There are more details and pics on the Black Rat Rod in the RAT ROD CBP THREAD. Again I want to say thanks to all the builders and painters here on HT you all inspire me. THANKS







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Rodding Clem!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like them background "posers" too!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Coupes Clem :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Clem those all look Great Dude!

That Roadster painted in the Light Sea green is Low and Bad to the Bone!

Bob...those pipes are Kickin' it too...zilla


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking Hot Rods & so are the background Willy's. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Liking the Roadster with those wheels. Really like the stance!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice bro. Mean green is clean!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Them some mean looking Hot Rods Clem!! :thumbsup:

Get us another close up of the black one please :wave:


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*Black rod*

here ya go Joe It started as a dash ROD and I added a 37 FORD top and grill.
THANKS FOR ASKIN JOE :thumbsup:







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

too cool Clem. where can I get a set of those front wheels and matching tires?


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

*wheels and matching tires*



alpink said:


> too cool Clem. where can I get a set of those front wheels and matching tires?


AL I got them from Dennis AKA Bearsox at BALLSOUT :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m really likin the large afx/superII front rims on the lt green roadster!! nice job on all clemedc.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Good stuff Clem :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Rat Roddin Clem!!! Not to sure about those red rubbers on the front, but that's just me. Gotta a hang up for black tires  RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET RAT ROD!!! 

Wes


----------

